# Check your wet food for Propylene Glycol...



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/red-flag- ... ti-freeze/

Propylene Glycol = anti-freeze. I was a bit curious about this because I didn't understand why it would be allowed in wet pet foods if it's dangerous. Well... Check out the Material Safety Data Sheet.

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927239

In humans, if ingested, it can affect the central nervous system, brain, metabolism, cardiovascular system, endocrine system, urinary system, liver, the list goes on. :? Why the heck is it in wet pet food? Please check yours and make sure it's anti-freeze free!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been playing "terrible treasure hunt" for the last 15 minutes or so...Haven't found any canned foods (so far) with propylene glycol listed, but plenty of the "soft & chewy" dog treats have it listed as an ingredient, including some quite popular ones like Pupperoni, Bil-Jac, Cesar, and the soft Milk Bones. My aunt gives one of her dogs Pupperoni treats...I think I'll let her know about this. :? I'm making a list of all the treats, etc. I find with it in them.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably cause dogs like the taste/smell. That's why there's always such a danger of leaving anti freeze where your dog can get to it. It's cause they love the stuff. So I guess it's a cheap way to attract dogs, and making the owners thing their dog loves the treats and goes to buy more.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A lot of those treats have sugar pretty high in the ingredient list too, which of course helps the taste. I looked over the cheapest canned dog foods and didn't find any with it in them (though the rest of the ingredients had me cringing anyway :roll: ), but 1/3 of Petsmart's "soft & chewy" dog treats have it, as well as some others. I have a list I made that I can PM, or post, I suppose (just not sure if I should, I guess). A lot of them also have BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin, or any combination of them. :?


----------



## samanthafrock (Jun 21, 2012)

I would love a list of all the harmful additives to look for in all pet food if anyone knows for some please pm them to me along with why they are harmful I would really be greatfull!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I went to Petsmart today to get a new bag of food for Milly and was looking at some of the wet foods. I didn't see propylene glycol in any of the canned stuff. *Shrug* My mom sent me something about it and I just did a search on google. Did not like the sounds of that crap, so I figured I'd post.  Something to keep an eye out for!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I got scared when you mentioned chewy treats, as my cat Max is on daily meds that he can't take without Greenies pill pockets, which are basically squishy chewy cat treats... to my relief they is nothing in them that even sounds like propylene glycol. 

PHEW!

Just wanted to share. 

Plus that has me even more freaked out about the pet food industry, it's so evil! But then again so is the commercial human food industry. So many fillers/preservatives/additives, no wonder everyone is getting sick these days.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

zorropirate said:


> I got scared when you mentioned chewy treats, as my cat Max is on daily meds that he can't take without Greenies pill pockets, which are basically squishy chewy cat treats... to my relief they is nothing in them that even sounds like propylene glycol.
> 
> PHEW!
> 
> ...


Sorry to scare you! Really, it was just the already crappy brands that had it in them, not the decent brands. I didn't think to check cat treats yet though, just the dog ones...Wonder if it's in cat treats at all as well, what with the link to causing a blood disease. I'll have to look when I have time.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So I did some looking, and this stuff got banned from cat foods/treats because it caused anemia in cats. 
However, it's still legal for them to put it in dog foods/treads. :?


----------

